# Thinking of getting st bernard ? ?



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all ,
My family and I are thinking of getting a st bernard .We have though long and hard for so long now and we would love all of your opinions first before we buy one .

First of all we have has many dogs over the years growing up i had some and my wife also ,we have 2 kids 9 years old girl and 5 years old boy .

Not sure if its a problem hence the reason im asking you all ,but we have a bigger then standard 3 bedroom terraced town house and a medium size front garden with grass about 15 feet long and 40 feet wide fenced in ,we Dont have a back yard but the dog can relieve itself in the front garden which will obviously be picked up .The bernard will be kept in the house with full access to all downstairs when were not there .People think were mad but we believe we can make it work ,walking 1-2 daily and house break from puppy with obedience training school etc .We are simply in love with the breed and have read alot about size,health,exercise etc just want you guys opinions first .

Thank you all .

Mervyn

So far we are getting mixed reviews from people ,some say "what a st bernard for the house ?" others say thats perfectly normal we keep ours in the house .We really want to be sure first .


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have yet to meet a St. Bernard that isn't friendly, probably some aren't like any breed. You'll be tripping over them in the house and I'm sure it will be knocking the kids over  A few on here have one so I'm sure they can tell you more. Oh ya, they DROOL everywhere


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Saints can be great in apartment and small-housing situations because, like many of the giant breeds, they can be fairly low energy. You would want to confirm that the individual dog you were interested in fit this profile, of course, but I think it could definitely work.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Saints can be great dogs in smaller homes as they really aren't high energy dogs. They should be happy with a few walks and play sessions during the day. Then consider an older rescue versus a puppy from a breeder and yes absolutely MUST LOVE DROOL! If you are neat freaks or don't want sloppy wet love then a saint isn't for you.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

mervyn2233 said:


> Hi all ,
> My family and I are thinking of getting a st bernard .


I could never own this breed. 

Please read the below from an owner and see if you embrace the life with this breed of dog:

"From my experience, drool is just part of gentle giant ownership and carrying drool rags with you everywhere will become second nature. They also shed alot. Really alot! Invest in a fabulous vacuum cleaner and lint brushes. Rough coats shed more so than smooths, but both variations will accessorize your home with dog hair. I personally don't mind it, but it's worth consideration.

They will slime your visitors and when they shake it flies. It's usually worse when they are out and about (smelling their environment kicks it in overdrive) and when they are excited, hot/panting, wanting whatever it is you are eating, etc.

They also will "leak" after drinking water, which basically means they will leave hefty evidence of their trip to and from the water bowl. They tend to drip/stream out more than what they drank in."

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080512101919AAHHEYD

Be cautious of what you are getting into. But again I'm a new dog owner so what do I know


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mike, once again it's not about YOU or what you want to own. 

Anyways, my neighbor has 2 St Bernards in an apartment and they do great! It sounds like you have researched a lot on the breed and keeping one in a house is totally acceptable. The best thing you can do is research and talk to breeders/owners. If you feel comfortable with everything, then go for it! 

I know we have a couple Saint Bernard owners on here, maybe they'll chime in soon.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

One of my aunts used to have a St. and he truly was a gentle giant. He also did perfectly fine in the house.  It sounds like you're getting off on the right foot by researching! If you're in love with the breed and are comfortable with the idea, I'd say go for it.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> I could never own this breed.


Your inability to handle any breed other than a frou-frou "designer" mutt has no bearing on the OP's ability to own a St. Bernard or any other breed.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree it sounds like you did lots of research about this breed. I think if you are confident that you can take this breed on then I say go for it!

I had one when I was growing up and he was amazing, gental, quiet, loving an big cuddly bug!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

mervyn2233 said:


> So far we are getting mixed reviews from people ,some say "what a st bernard for the house ?" others say thats perfectly normal we keep ours in the house .We really want to be sure first .


Where else would you keep your dog? I've heard that St bernard's are great anywhere dogs and that they think they belong in your lap. Also, the one owner I know says that at first the drool is outweighed by the love you get from the dog, then you realize, that the drool is so much a part of the dog and it's character that you wouldn't know what do to without it! I think that's a sweet sentiment and hope you get lots of drooly wet kisses from your family-member-to-be.


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your honesty .Yes id like to think we have spent many hours/days researching the breed ,as we have two young kids im sure you will all agree its impossible to have a "neat" house anyway lol .
We are perepared to have a rag in every room in the house for the drool wouldnt bother us at all ,with regard to the hair we dont have one strand of carpet in the house its all solid wooden flooring with leather couches so the hair wont really bother that much either quick hoover couple of times a day to keep on top of it .Were also aware of the hip displaysia and heart conditions some experience (not all) so that why we will pay above the average price from rep breeder .

Its just we spoke to one breeder with champion blood lines recently who was in shock that we will keeping him/her in our house having no back garden ,his exact words were "st bernard is not a house dog there to big"so that kind of gave us a bit of a knock .


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd wonder about what kind of Saint Breeder that is then.

Champion bloodlines and champion DOGS are different things.

My own dog has champion bloodlines, but his parents weren't show dogs at all :-/


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I say find a different breeder...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the breeder was skeptical about keeping a Saint in a house-without-a-yard, and not about keeping the dog indoors. That's the way I read it, at least.

Giant breeds often make the very best apartment dogs. There are things to take a hard look at. Some Saint Bernard puppies are very laid back...some not so much. The breed is known for their serene calmness, but some are pretty rambunctious as puppies. Maybe not to the same level as a Jack Russell Terrier, but a basic familiarity with Newton's Laws of Motion make the problems associated with a mischievous, playful St. puppy fairly obvious. Something to be prepared for.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Having lived with 5 giant breed, shedding, drooling dogs...really them being in the house is not that big of a deal. Yeah, they drip while you are eating and after exercise and drinking. Drool rags are a necessity as is a good vacuum even for hard flooring. Their size in the house really isn't that big of a deal *to me* though. Mom's saint is the most active of their dogs, but she's mostly just following people around. Zoomies in the house are RARE. A saint WILL knock your kids over occasionally, especially as a clumsy happy puppy. Training from day one is a must as the dog will be more powerful than you very quickly. Four feet on the floor and nice leash manners are even more important with the giants than they are with my toys. 

As to those giving you grief over "that huge dog in a home" ignore them. I get it over having a min pin and a papillon inside. Some people are just weird (or maybe I am LOL!)

And proof that big dogs are fine in the house...my favorite, though outdated, family picture 









Plus one of Heidi and I on break at an assisted living facility because she's cute


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Priss and Pedro's Mama said:


> As to those giving you grief over "that huge dog in a home" ignore them. I get it over having a min pin and a papillon inside. Some people are just weird (or maybe I am LOL!)


Ummm..

Some people are mainstreme dog owners and chose not to keep the dog so much at the center of their life that they are going to carry rags around with them to wipe up drool. If you are willing to do this, then wow. You have to already place K9's at the top of your priority list in life and shouldnt even have to ask the question.

I think on this forum I should represent the mainstreme dog owner. I probably speak better to these people. Maybe I should make a signature. Most mainstreme homeowners don't want drool over their floors and to be walking in it.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

SHUT UP Mikedavid... You give the worst advice and the most stupid criticism I have ever seen on ANY dog forum. If the OP has the tolerence for drool and it is no big deal to them then so what??? Not every one likes little floofy You most certainly DO NOT represent the "mainstream" dog owner.. and if the OP loves all the other qualities of the saint then who are you to judge what they do or don't want intheir home?dogs that are just a dust mop with legs. 

Drool presents no hazard and I have owned a Dane so living with a dog that drools is no big deal. We just use to keep a dish towel pinned around his neck so we could give his chops a qiuick wipe before he wanted hugs or nuzzled. The only downside to the drool is it will start to eat the clear coat off your paint on your car if it's not cleaned up after the dog goes for a ride, and as far as around the house my dane use to lick up his own drool ooff the floors plus that's what slippers are for. I would go through the house once a week and clean off the hard surfaces like the entertainment center or the tv screen, things taht would get a string of slobber on it, and once a month I would wipe down the walls. The only place I don't really clean is the ceiling (and yes they can get it up there too  ) The upside to drool is that when it dries it pretty muchflakes away and can be rubbed off with a fingernail so no big deal.

To the OP... I'm glad to hear that your home is pretty hair friendly. Only thing I would suggest is taht you might want to invest in some area rugs until the pup is about a year old. You don't really want them slipping and getting all splay legged on hard floors as it could damage developing joints and hips. They should have some areas of solid traction. 

Get your saint from a reputable breeder that tests hips and also for Degenerative cardio miopathy as well as the other expected genetic defects and you should be fine. (I know allthings you already mentioned). Ignore the idiots and if a breeder says something that sends up a flag then don't get your dog tyhere. Also Saint rescue is also a fabulous option when considering one of these gentle giants. Temperament is known as well as any potential health issues and you can avoid that whole obnoxious puppy stage if you just want to get to the business of loving your Saint with some minor tweaks to their training to suit your environment.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

My husband and I RV full time. We had a 100lb GSD and a 75lb EB. The GSD is gone but he did just fine. Yes, you can have a Saint inside. If by chance you get one that may have a bit more energy, then you adjust. More walks, more play time, more exercise. My sister had 2 in a double wide.


----------



## BobbysJack (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi saw your note and felt the need to respond. My grandmother had a st. when I was growing up and I would walk him everywhere - he was twice my size but never gave me a problem. Later, my parents got a Saint bernard puppy when my kids were 4 & 6. He was the best dog ever. Yes, he did slobber and drool (many times my mom would have to change her clothes when going out because he would "slime" her). Yes, he did shed and yes, he did fine in a small yard. I would highly reccomend a giant lug of love St Bernard for any family. You just have to be willing to tolerate the slime, the drool and the slobber.


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Priss and Pedro's Mama said:


> Having lived with 5 giant breed, shedding, drooling dogs...really them being in the house is not that big of a deal. Yeah, they drip while you are eating and after exercise and drinking. Drool rags are a necessity as is a good vacuum even for hard flooring. Their size in the house really isn't that big of a deal *to me* though. Mom's saint is the most active of their dogs, but she's mostly just following people around. Zoomies in the house are RARE. A saint WILL knock your kids over occasionally, especially as a clumsy happy puppy. Training from day one is a must as the dog will be more powerful than you very quickly. Four feet on the floor and nice leash manners are even more important with the giants than they are with my toys.
> 
> As to those giving you grief over "that huge dog in a home" ignore them. I get it over having a min pin and a papillon inside. Some people are just weird (or maybe I am LOL!)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the pics and kind words to you and everyone else on this forum ,i know i will be definately coming back to this forum after the good advice i recieved .We are actively looking for one now ,like you said to hell with everyone putting us down ,we know the dog will be going to a good home and surrounded by love regardless of no back yard and the drool ,shedding ,health etc .

Thanks again


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Good for you Mervyn... YAY... I tell ya what... losing my dane almost 4 weeks ago now (I believe I dunno it's all been kinda a blurr) You gripe about the drool and call them sloppy chops and Dauber slobber BUT I really Miss it... there is nothing like the joys of owning a giant breed except they're gone all too soon  

If you were interested in researching a giant breed that didn't have the drool had a lifespan of up to 12 years and barely any congenital defects maybe look into the american mastiff. It's being developed as a dry mouth breed by crossing the anatolian shepherd with the english mastiff.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

mikedavid00 said:


> Ummm..
> 
> Some people are mainstreme dog owners and chose not to keep the dog so much at the center of their life that they are going to carry rags around with them to wipe up drool. If you are willing to do this, then wow. You have to already place K9's at the top of your priority list in life and shouldnt even have to ask the question.
> 
> I think on this forum I should represent the mainstreme dog owner. I probably speak better to these people. Maybe I should make a signature. Most mainstreme homeowners don't want drool over their floors and to be walking in it.


How in the heck are you "mainstream?" There are about 50 other posters on here who do all these things you say "just aren't done by 'normal' people." People make allowances for what they want, be it some fancy TV that takes up half the living room or a dog that drools sometimes. Seriously, you are the least dog-savvy person I've ever "talked" to. It isn't some freak thing that people have a drool rag in the kitchen or by their recliner. It is a solution to having a breed that has lots of really cool characteristics. For my mainstream self, it isn't reasonable to haul my dog to the groomer every 6 weeks. *You* probably shouldn't have a dog that needs that since that wouldn't work in* my *house.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH kudos priss and pedros mom.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I used to babysit for a family who had two Saints...awesome, AWESOME dogs. Big love bugs. And I don't remember the drool being that bad. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG BoxMeIn I love your boxers...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> OMG BoxMeIn I love your boxers...


Thanks! They're a lot of fun.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> I could never own this breed.
> 
> Please read the below from an owner and see if you embrace the life with this breed of dog:
> 
> ...


Do you ever have ANYTHING positive to say about ANY breed of dog?!?


----------



## mikedavid00 (Oct 15, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> Do you ever have ANYTHING positive to say about ANY breed of dog?!?


Yes all breeds are good. 

It's whether they are good for a mainstreme dog owner or not. St. Bernard is probably one of the last breeds I would recommend because it slobers all over the place. 

I mean.. like.. when it shakes its coat it will fling slobber onto the furniture and floor and then you will be walking in it. That is not appealing for most mainstreme dog owners.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Yes all breeds are good.
> 
> It's whether they are good for a mainstreme dog owner or not. St. Bernard is probably one of the last breeds I would recommend because it slobers all over the place.
> 
> I mean.. like.. when it shakes its coat it will fling slobber onto the furniture and floor and then you will be walking in it. That is not appealing for most mainstreme dog owners.


I personnaly think you should re-assess your conception of what a "mainstream dog owner" is. I personnaly knnow dozens of dog owners. I consider most of them as "mainstream" (i.e. not breeders, trainers, or in any other way invloved with dogs other than as pets). Some of them have small breeds, some have herding breeds, some have retrievers, others have Danes or Saints. All of them love their dogs AND DEAL WITH THE NOT-SO-FUN CHARACTERISTICS OF THEM. Why do they live with drool, hair, exercise needs, etc? Because they chose to!

I could not own a white dog: they get dirty easily and it shows, their face hair yellows or stains around the eyes, etc. Does that mean YOU can't own and love one? No!

The OP asked for some breed specific information about the ability of the breed to live in a small house. They have seen "Beethoven" and know Saints drool, and have specifically said they can and don't mind dealing with it.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> Yes all breeds are good.
> 
> It's whether they are good for a mainstreme dog owner or not. St. Bernard is probably one of the last breeds I would recommend because it slobers all over the place.
> 
> I mean.. like.. when it shakes its coat it will fling slobber onto the furniture and floor and then you will be walking in it. That is not appealing for most mainstreme dog owners.



At this point you sound like a 13 year old trying to give big boy advice...you're quite obviously out of your element and your(for lack of a better word) ignorance shines through more and more with each post. Drop this idea of "mainstream" dog owners because it's BS...all owners are different. You're not some champion for Joe six pack so don't kid yourself.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Didn't anyone tell you nico he is the self proclaimed prophet for the mainstream dog owner and what he says should apply across the board to them all???


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ever notice how Mike uses the word "mainstream" (however improperly spelled) as often as Palin used the word "Maverick"?

UGH.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello to the origibal poster!

I had to post and say that St. Bernards are awesome dogs! They are beautiful, dedicated, sweet and caring animals.

I recently got a dog, and while researching read about so many breeds. We chose a small breed, as my mom, who moved in with me, needs a smaller dog due to the training needs and such. Based on that, and of course the love of the breed we chose (pug!  ) we chose a small dog.

With that said, a Bernard is a wonderful choice....you will be so happy. And boy, what precious puppies!!! I know they don't stay that way long, but who says you can't adore them when they are a wee thing?

Best of luck! You will NOT regret your choice! And a word to the wise...ignore that Mike guy who posts, with the only dog on Earth who trains itself....

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Ever notice how Mike uses the word "mainstream" (however improperly spelled) as often as Palin used the word "Maverick"?
> 
> UGH.


Sounded kinda hopey changey to me.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

These are BIG dogs. My boy will be 9 months old next Tuesday, he already weighs over 115lbs (as of 10/22). If he continued to gain his normal (since 9 weeks old) amount of 4-6lbs per week, he'll weigh in at 127-133 Tuesday. As of last night he stands 30" at the shoulder and he's 37" around the chest. He drools, especially when he's excited (play, friends over...), food is present (his or ours) or he's been to the water bowl. He sheds, constantly, though its at its worst in the spring and fall. There is always loose fur floating around the house no matter how many times per day I brush him (at least once per day) or vacuum.

That said, my home will not be without a Saint as long as I can physically handle one. Buster is THE best dog I have ever had the pleasure to have in my life. This is a dog that loves people but absolutely adores children. I have 4 girls ages 11, almost 7, 5 and 4, he has been extremely gentle with the kids. The highlight of my boys day is his walks to the bus stop and my 4 year olds preschool where he is "mauled" by children. 

Just because these dogs CAN live outside doesnt mean they SHOULD. My boy is very much a "velcro dog", he spends his day following me from room to room. He hangs out on the couch with me in the evenings, snuggles with my kids. 

Better than me talking about this boy, I'll show you...

Buster and my 11 year old snuggled up on his bed








Buster supervising story time








Being rewarded by my 4 year old after she had him follow her across the house and sit








This one just speaks for itself...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG those pics are precious!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Luvmyangels your pictures are precious! You've done a great job with your big boy.


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

seeing those pics really makes me want to get a saint now  truly amazing photos.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Precious pictures, your dog and kids look adorable. The only dog that my Bernese and I mean ONLY DOG my Bernese ever was aloof to was a St. Bernard and I think it was because he was alot bigger than her ( she's usually the big one) and his bark was very deep, LOL. He was the sweetest pup at 6 months old and HUGE! A true gentle giant


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi just to update everyone we got our new family member (Rocky) pics below .Hes now only 11 weeks old and doing really well in his first week with us .I have a question to everyone here regarding the food .I am contemplating what type of cereal(nuts) food to give him ,considering ecomonics and health ?.

There are puppy nuts that contain 30% meat which are the best i can get, but would work out wicked exp ,so im considering types less exp and and i can subs the meat externally just wanted some thoughts and advice please .


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

AWH! congratulations Mervyn! he's a beauty! when you ask about cereal and nuts, do you mean kibble? like dry dog food? i'm really not sure what you're talking about here, so i'm sorry i can't be much help, but i hope you have a great time with him as an addition to your family and have fun training him! make sure you include the kids so he grows up learning to respect them.



mikedavid00 said:


> Yes all breeds are good.
> 
> It's whether they are good for a mainstreme dog owner or not. St. Bernard is probably one of the last breeds I would recommend because it slobers all over the place.
> 
> I mean.. like.. when it shakes its coat it will fling slobber onto the furniture and floor and then you will be walking in it. That is not appealing for most mainstreme dog owners.


i'm sorry, but you just don't make any sense, son. they've expressed that they don't care that they drool and slober, and don't care if you don't like it, so you can stop stating the obvious. and what do you consider a "mainstreme" dog owner? because i consider an average, i think the word your looking for, dog owner to be mostly accepting of whatever dog they have or have interest in. sure, some people don't like certain dogs, but that doesn't mean no one can. you can't just say that most owners don't want a dog slobbering all over, because if they had to pick between having a dog or having an immaculate home, i'm sure over 80% would pick the dog with slobber. can't you understand that you don't speak for anybody because nobody agrees with you?


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi ye ,not sure what you call the food where your from but over here in Ireland its just called puppy nuts and yes its dry with 27% protein ,14% crude oil,2.5% crude fibre ,7.5% crude ash , .There are more exp dog nuts (kimble,cereal) with meat 3 times the price with no real diff only it carrys 30% meat .So im not sure what to do to be honest .


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ah, i wasn't aware you were from Ireland. In the united states we call it dry dog food or kibble, i'm sure it's the same thing though, just not the same brands. it can be quite expensive here, but a lot of times the more expensive food really is better though dogs can benefit from the cheaper stuff too. 

i've just recently started critiqueing ingredients in dog food and still have a lot to learn so i wouldn't be able to tell you what's best for your dog. do they have any types of Large Breed formula nuts or cereal over there?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

mervyn, the most important thing is that you get a food that helps your puppy grow very very slowly, so he doesn't stress his joints early. Growing a giant breed too fast can attribute to some rather nasty bone and joint troubles later on.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

DAILY RECOMMENDED ALLOWANCES FOR PROTEIN AND FATS


PUPPIES - (Weighing 12 lb, 33 lb at maturity) 56g crude protein. 21g total fat
ADULT DOGS - (Weighing 33 lb) 25g crude protein, 14g total fat, 
PREGNANT/NURSING DOGS - (Weighing 33 lb with 6 puppies) 69g/158g crude protein, 29g/67g total fat

**Determining Grams of Essential Nutrients from Petfood Labels Petfood labels do not generally list amounts of essential nutrients in grams. However, all pet food labels must state guarantees for the minimum percentages of crude* protein and crude fat, and the maximum percentages of crude fiber and moisture. To convert these percentages to grams, simply multiply the crude percentages times the weight of your dog's daily portion. For example, if you feed your dog a 1-lb (454-gram) can of food per day, and the food contains
8% crude protein, the grams of protein would be 0.08 ✕ 454 = 36 grams.
*”Crude” refers to the specific method of testing the product, not to the quality of the nutrient itself.

TIDBIT
Scientific research has shown that an adult dog’s daily diet can contain up to50% carbohydrates by weight, including 2.5–4.5% from fiber. A minimum of
approximately 5.5% of the diet should come from fats and 10% from protein.

Pg 3 in pdf link

http://dels.nas.edu/dels/rpt_briefs/dog_nutrition_final.pdf


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Personally, i would stay away from dog food where the main ingredients are not either meat or meat powder/flour. High-cereal foods don't make sense for a carnivorous animal like a dog.

Don't know which brands you have in Ireland, never had a dog while I lived there. You can always check this site for ideas: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations! I was going to chime in as a saint owner and say GO FOR IT! but I see you already did. He's precious. I'll go on and way what I was going to say anyway, which is: I lived with my saint in a condo for nearly 2 years and with 2 or 3 daily walks he did fine. Now I own a home with a yard, and we still walk but he enjoys having a yard to run around in. At three, he still does zoomies, but only outside, not in the house. Yes, he slobbers. I have more towels than I can count and I have towels hanging by the door so I can wipe his mouth when he comes in from outside or before he greets a visitor. I use a boot tray to gather the water that spills when he drinks. I find dried slobber and eye boogers EVERYWHERE, even on the ceilings. My mom came over earlier in the week and with one wag of the tail a christmas ornament went flying 20 feet across the room. You get used to these things. I don't know what I would do without him. He's a rough coat and he SHEDS, so a good vacuum is a must. Good luck! Let me know if you have any other questions. I'm not really sure about the food, but if you can find something for giants, that would probably be best.


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi All ,
I need some advice on how much excercise my saint (rocky) needs to be getting right now at 13 weeks .I am walking him 1-2 daily only for 15 mins each time .He walks it fine with no problems and has a lazy enough nature although that could change as he gets older .

I have no problem walking him more if he needs it i just dont want to be over walking him if you know what i mean .


----------



## trump44 (Jan 12, 2010)

I absolutely love St Bernards and should revise my top 5 picks...I guess I was always misinformed on health issues and life expectancy as I just did a little more reading on them

I don't mind drool and a little mess...I think they are beautiful dogs


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Tell me what dog doesnt ahve health issues its just some are more prone to certain things then others really from what i have read online and books i researched on saints before we made our choice .So far he is an absolute angel ,with training everything he loves attention and thrives on possitive comments i can see that already ,im just concerned about his excercise wether its to much or to little ?

And about the life expect normally around 10 years health permitting ,but 10 years of nothing but love from your dog is well worth it if you ask me !!!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I think that sounds like a good amount of exercise for the little guy. You are right to be concerned, but 15 minutes twice a day is not too much. If I remember correctly, that's about how much I did with Reuben at that age. You say he is a bit lazy, but if you notice he starts getting more rambunctious, increase the time by a little and see how it goes. The main concern with giant dogs is to restrict the amount of jumping, running, and stair-climbing they do until they are at least one year, if not 18 months (when the bones are fully developed). Sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I believe I was doing 1-2 15-20 minute walks at that age. Of course our walks were more of a stroll than anything else at that age. Your lazy boy may not stay that way as he gets a little older, hormones kick in and he becomes more sure of his surroundings. 

Saints are absolutely wonderful dogs. Ive had my precious Buster boy for 9 months now. We've been through hell and back to get him healthy. Even if I knew 9 months ago what we'd go through, I'd still choose to bring Buster home. He is everything I wanted in a dog...and he's only getting better as he matures!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

a lot of people don't recommend my way of judging a dogs exercise requirements, but i basically let the dog choose. Obviously if for one reason or another the dog is overweight, i decide how much excersize they should get, but otherwise, i judge how they react to it. if they walk for so long and we go inside and they're still wound up, we play some more and go for another walk. if they seem absolutely exhausted when we get in, then i shorten it a little bit the next day and so on.


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah nice one thanks guys seems hes getting the right amount so .I just wanted to get it right .

Its a great forum to get such good advice from people with alot of experience in dogs and some with your breed .I have had a few dogs in my time (not all house dogs) and have never seen a dog so cuddly ,freindly ,obedient,craves attention then our rocky .Like others here on the forums adviced me before we got him regarding the drool ,hairs,expense towards vets but the forementioned certainly outweighs all this .


----------

